# Sigh



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Handsome Moose. How big is he?


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

And such a good boy, too! He even attends church!


NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

kellyguy said:


> Handsome Moose. How big is he?


I believe he weighs 112 pounds. I have no idea of his height or length. (But I realize you were not asking me!)

NewfieMom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Moose is a handsome boy, he looks like he's so gentle.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Moose is a handsome boy, he looks like he's so gentle.


But I bet he would protect his family! He is, after all, a Great Pyrenees! (If I may threadjack a little...Griffin slept through the garbagemen's assault on our home yesterday. No self-respecting dog does that. They all wake up and bark. He was right near them in the front yard and snoozed through it all. Newfies don't guard or protect.)

NewfieMom


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Oh, Moose does protect us---from the possums that get in the yard at night, from the twig that falls on the roof, from the Chihuahua that yip all the time next door, fro the squirrel that comes to it's feeder, etc. LOL 

Yes, they were bred to watch over and protect. Are often left alone with their flocks or herds and have to make every decision for themselves. That makes them very independent. Over the years, however, many have decided they would rather be with people than animals and this causes many to end up in shelters and rescues.

I have been surprised at the number of people around here who either have, have had, or know someone who has them working on ranches and farms. They will take on any animal that attacks what they are protecting. Now sure if they would attck people but I guess if they were guarding people, they would protect them against other people. Just hard to imagine Moose attacking anyone, but if I were being attacked I hope he would.

Newfiemom you Griff sounds like my old HOney--she wouldn't bark at doorbell or knocks on door, nothing like that. Just stand there wagging her tai.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

3 goldens said:


> Newfiemom you Griff sounds like my old HOney--she wouldn't bark at doorbell or knocks on door, nothing like that. Just stand there wagging her tai.


Then Honey joins the Newfies on the list of *The Ten Worst Guard Dogs*. I am sorry, 3 goldens, but I had to place her there. ;-)

Deb
(NewfieMom)


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Totally agree. My goldens garden statues are more protection that that girl was! She was "a lover, not a fighter, LOL


----------

